# Princess Auto Gas Masks



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I am pretty sure that princess auto is only in Canada, so for those Canadian haunters... Enjoy

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1038&pictureid=14459

sorry the picture is sideways 
I found this at my Princess auto for $20, the also have ammo box's which work good for a zombie theme this is a surplus store so I am not sure if they are at every princess auto..... check my album for more pics

(hope the picture works, and I hope this is the right place for this post...)

enjoy


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I found the same one on line at American Science and Surplus.
http://www.sciplus.com/recommendation.cfm/rid/233625
They have them for $12.95 but I think shipping would be $5 or $6.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

NICE! I've been meaning to hit up a surplus store for a gas mask for the past decade.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

psyko99 said:


> I think I found the same one on line at American Science and Surplus.
> http://www.sciplus.com/recommendation.cfm/rid/233625
> They have them for $12.95 but I think shipping would be $5 or $6.


darn, oh well.... And I thought I was getting a good deal...:googly: but $20 V.S $18 isn't that bad, and I got to look at the demo before I bought it too.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

CoolDJTV said:


> darn, oh well.... And I thought I was getting a good deal...:googly:


Probably after tax & Shipping it probably works out close to even. Besides, you get the warm feeling of having it in your hands right away rather than waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

psyko99 said:


> Probably after tax & Shipping it probably works out close to even. Besides, you get the warm feeling of having it in your hands right away rather than waiting for it to come in the mail.


agreed


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazon has these also. They are $11.99 with free shipping. I just ordered a couple of them yesterday.
Russian SMS Gas Mask With Filter And Bag: Amazon.com: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31tOlL9NN2L


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Are they _real_ but unused or is it made like a crappy costume piece?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

They are super hot to wear.. I cut slits in it. They are real so they fit tight like a glove... and if you decide to use it outdoors on a prop after it will rot to dust in a few months... at least mine did.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

tonguesandwich said:


> They are super hot to wear.. I cut slits in it. They are real so they fit tight like a glove... and if you decide to use it outdoors on a prop after it will rot to dust in a few months... at least mine did.


I wounder if you put Armor-All or some other of protection on it it wouldn't rot?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> Are they _real_ but unused or is it made like a crappy costume piece?


they are real


----------

